# Crawfish Boiled Smoked Brisket



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

*There is a thread going in the general forum by InfamousJ that caught my eye, here is what he posted:*

crawfish boiled smoked brisket? 
anyone ever done it or tried it? how did it turn out?

Had a guy tell me his friend boiled a brisket in crawfish boil for about 2 hours then finished it off on the smoker. He said it was great.

*I started thinking about it & it sounds like it might be a heck of an idea. Some guys in the other forum talked about doing it & it's knocked out of the park everytime. So, has anyone ever tried this?* *I figure this forum might be more applicable than the general forum....*


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you're gonna boil it for two hours all the smoke is going to be on the outside of the meat. It might be the best taste ever but meat past 140 Farenheit doesn't absorb smoke. Try it and see with a smaller less expensive brisket.

Good luck, jdot


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I believe i would just massage the crawfish boil into the brisket, wrap it in Saran wrap for four hours or overnight and then smoke it a normal heat and time frame.

Good luck, jdot


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I've done this before...but don't put too much, it will be too salty


jdot7749 said:


> I believe i would just massage the crawfish boil into the brisket, wrap it in Saran wrap for four hours or overnight and then smoke it a normal heat and time frame.
> 
> Good luck, jdot


----------



## scojo (Mar 30, 2010)

I use crawfish boil in my baste for pork, chicken and beef. Lightly boil crawfish boil, (powder and liquid) to taste with 1 tablespoon of the following ingredients; paprika, salt, pepper, thyme, chili powder, tobasco, and one bay leaf. Simmer for 30 minutes and you got a real good baste for most meats.


----------



## scojo (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, forgot the vegetable oil. Add one cup vegetable oil to the crawfish boil ingredients. Good stuff.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know... Maybe I'm just too conservative. I think beef should taste like beef and crawfish should taste like crawfish. I like my brisket's just fine the way they are.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

MissingSTexas said:


> I don't know... Maybe I'm just too conservative. I think beef should taste like beef and crawfish should taste like crawfish. I like my brisket's just fine the way they are.


I thought the same... the one I did really didn't have the crawfish taste though. It's hard to explain; kinda sweet with just a touch of pepper taste. I think you might be surprised at how it tastes. I'll do it from now on after cooking crawfish. The next one I do though I'll finish in the smoker rather than the oven. I think that will also help improve the taste too. :smile:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I would just boil it with whatever rub/spices I would normally use for bbq and skip the crawfish spices.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Good idea!!!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Wouldn't Tony's work just as well?


----------

